# Does your car reflect your wife's image of you?



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

Does your car reflect in any way your wife's image of you? Budget impacts aside, would she be mad if you got a new vehicle that was very different than what you currently drive?

I'm in the market for a new car, and recently proposed to my wife that I get a truck (short bed, access cab) for practical reasons. I currently drive a 3-series coupe, and I'm constantly annoyed by the limited space when moving things, the possibility of damaging the interior, expensive parts, etc. Overall, a small truck seems more functional and economical. 

My wife strongly opposed me getting the truck. Here's my opinion why... The 3-series coupe reflects an image that she approves of for her husband. I suppose she feels this way, because the only new cars she supports me getting are comparable to my current car: a modern, luxury sedan or coupe. It's not so much that she likes BMW or 3-series, but she's adamant about it being a luxury car. Whenever I venture away from that vehicle profile, she seems frustrated or upset!

Any guys on TAM have similar experiences? By the way, I recognize that being forced into buying a luxury car by my spouse is perhaps the smallest problem in the world. I am by no means complaining, just fascinated by the wife's seeming association.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

If M'Lady's image is: rugged, dependable, powerful, long term investment, built to get down and dirty and take her to places no man has ever taken her before?


She like's my Jeep too...


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

If you mean the inside, which looks like a landfill most of the time, then yes, this only reinforces the opinion that my husband is a slob. 😛


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Maybe she just wants to be comfortable when she goes along for the ride. Or maybe it's her image she's worried about, not yours.

Personally, I associate cars with function not personality, and couldn't care less about image. My husband drives whatever will work best for him.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

I think my partner would say I was like this initially. He too proposed getting a truck. Ive known a few men who had trucks not for utility but as a show of masculinity, they all had small ****s. I've known other men who got trucks as a status symbol. One told me straight up that clients definitely treat him differently since he's gotten a big truck and a flashy watch. 

Those were the kind of people I associated with trucks hence my aversion. My partner insists it's necessary for some of the reasons you describe plus he's trying to start a business in a location with terrible country roads. I can see it's a real necessity so i no longer object. Plus he's the one who's going to be driving it so it's only fair he makes the decision. 

He would still buy the vehicle regardless, so rather than set myself up to be annoyed with his decision, it would make sense for me to be more understanding and avoid being controlling.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

My lady's image of me is the romantic and passionate lover. We have an Audi A3 Cabriolet Convertible. She's scared to drive it as it is quite powerful, but she loves arriving in it: Sunglasses on, kerchief tied over her hair. Movie star fantasy. I like fantasies.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I hate cars and prefer walking when I can. I bought my wife 2 cars though; Audi Q7 and A3. No idea what it says about my ****. But I can fit it into both cars (with the seats down 
I do prefer smaller cars generally and hate the q7. Necessary with 3 kids though. Hopefully we can get rid of it some day. 
Truck: dunno. Is it for sex? Then yeah why not. I would like to have a car where I can also sleep. If I have a fight at home or drive on a photography trip somewhere - might be handy.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband drives a big old 4x4 Suburban...we've had 3 of them over the years.. last one had a snow plow (winter months anyway) ... this reflects he's a family man.. who's on it to plow us out in bad weather.. Need something hauled, the Burb handles it...family vacations, plowing, towing... that's like my husband, always the handy man taking care of business, strapping things to the roof, whatever.. he gets the job done.....Sometimes he'll drive our little CR-V too...but my image remains with him in the Burb, some power behind that, the work horse. 

The only thing that would bother me is.. if he wanted to buy something new.... I'd feel the cost was a awful waste of money that could be spent in more meaningful places.. Can't see this ever happening though, he prefers the older, easier to work on.. He's mentioned he'd like to get another 77 Chevy Shortbed.. it's a feeling of nostalgia, thinking back , memories of his 1st truck....


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I drive station wagons purely because I can carry a dog (or two) in the back.My gf was always trying to get me to buy something sporty and I did once but didn't like it and after a month I sold it.She drove a coupe until recently,she was pregnant and she bought an suv.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Perfectly. Everything she hates about me she hates about my car as well... 2012 Mini Cooper S. She even hates to drive it 😀.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

My H buys cars that would keep us safe. Since, I take the kids to school thru these wild NY streets, I need a really safe car>. He is always worried about me driving, as if I am crazy. I drive 25 mph...but you know, I need all those safety features.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I drive a Ford Escape thru the week. Roomy, economical, etc.

I have a Jaguuar convertible for the weekends, road trips, etc 

Keep the Beamer and get a cheap second


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I am nearing the end of a frame off restoration of a 1972 Porsche 914. I would not call it a hobby, more of a passion. 

I am curious how I will be viewed by family and friends (maybe complete strangers?) when I drive it.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Nope. We both want reliable and paid off cars. Most people don't have the title in hand, so we're in an elite club alone with that. I have a paid off 2011 F-250 and she has a paid off 1998 Accord. Looking at "upgrading" to a 2010 Jeep Commander. Will have 3 cars.


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

Marc878 said:


> Keep the Beamer and get a cheap second


Not a bad idea. Sure the wife would balk at the idea of two cars vs. one. She's a minimalist in many senses.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

_anonymous_ said:


> Does your car reflect in any way your wife's image of you? Budget impacts aside, would she be mad if you got a new vehicle that was very different than what you currently drive?
> 
> I'm in the market for a new car, and recently proposed to my wife that I get a truck (short bed, access cab) for practical reasons. I currently drive a 3-series coupe, and I'm constantly annoyed by the limited space when moving things, the possibility of damaging the interior, expensive parts, etc. Overall, a small truck seems more functional and economical.
> 
> ...


Not sure I fully agree with one of your last comments. Nobody should be "forced" to do anything!!!! Depends, of course, on the means of "forcing"...strong opposition maybe...but even in that case, if a person does not express the reason WHY, I get worried - something is there that the person isn't willing to say, suggesting they realize that what they're pushing for may not be reasonable.

Anyway...as far as I can tell, my wife has no image except cheap. She tries to be cheap and wants to project an image to the world of someone who does not need material things. She drove, for a long time, a truck way past its prime. Leaking all its bodily fluids, suspension so sloppy it was difficult to keep it in the lane, but by gosh, it's got over 330,000 miles on it look at me I'm frugal! I was the one who did the "forcing" as I said "you deserve a safer vehicle. Please select anything with less than 100,000 miles on it because I don't have time for more maintenance projects." She actually selected a car that was unavailable used, so we bought new for the first time ever.

My car is a 5 year old sport sedan. She hates it but loves it. She loves the interior space and comfort, but hates the image. Not for me, she doesn't have an image of me, it's just too ritzy an image for her. Her image is "frugal" and she can't, IMO, imagine being married to a guy who isn't a clone...she "doesn't get it". Honestly, the exterior appearance of my car does not reflect me or her. I like the cornering and that's why I got it. I would prefer it with cloth seats and fewer toys, but it wasn't built that way.

My daily driver is an '05 pickup with 180k miles. Has never had a repair in its entire life. Purchase used, of course.

In the USA, 80% of all cars sold are sold used. I just never figured I was financially elite enough to deserve to be in the 20% LOL.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Most definitely
My wife encouraged me to get the vehicle that she thought best matched who I am.
Toyota Tacoma 4x4

Very reliable/dependable.
Ready and willing to go anywhere, anytime
Rugged and ready for a little risk
Yet still practical (room for 4 inside, room for gear outside, relatively inexpensive)

Not many people can say they drive their ultimate dream vehicle, the one that is perfect for them. I can, and my wife was a big part of that.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

rockon said:


> I am nearing the end of a frame off restoration of a 1972 Porsche 914. I would not call it a hobby, more of a passion.
> 
> I am curious how I will be viewed by family and friends (maybe complete strangers?) when I drive it.


Like a stud muffin.:grin2:


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope not. I'm thrifty (i.e., a cheapskate) and drive a 13-year-old somewhat beat-up Sentra.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I drive a 10 year old Accord. It's functional, invisible to cops, comically average in every way, and despite having a worn paintjob is nearly unkillable. It's like the cockroach that you've already sprayed twice but just won't turn over and die. It will never win any race or parking lot car show, but I've never ONCE been concerned about it starting up in the morning (pushing 200k on it right now).

So yes, insomuch as that it's the invisible workhorse that you barely even think about--I believe it does match my wife's view of me.


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I drive station wagons purely because I can carry a dog (or two) in the back.


That's another reason I want the truck: carting my 3 dogs around. Not a lot of room in the coupe, and the dogs will screw up the leather interior of the 3-series.

Although, my dogs are a German breed... Perhaps I could drive around with them in the Bimmer, blaring Rammstein, clean-shaven, wearing a tight T-shirt and shades. Might be enough to have the wife approve of the truck!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

_anonymous_ said:


> That's another reason I want the truck: carting my 3 dogs around. Not a lot of room in the coupe, and the dogs will screw up the leather interior of the 3-series.
> 
> Although, my dogs are a German breed... Perhaps I could drive around with them in the Bimmer, blaring Rammstein, clean-shaven, wearing a tight T-shirt and shades. Might be enough to have the wife approve of the truck!


Promise us the dogs won't be in the bed of the truck. I see that way too much and it puts my teeth on edge.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Having grown up in a rural area, I associate driving a truck with a lifestyle that necessitates driving a truck, rather than as an indication of status, low or high. But, then, I grew up seeing a fair number of very wealthy men, and plenty of ladies as well, driving trucks of all types and vintages around their farms or around town. So, owning a truck if you do things that you need a truck for, just seems logical to me. 

My SO drives a Jeep Wrangler. It fits him. And it fits our lifestyle and the things we like to do. He's a Jeep guy, and we're Jeep people. He also drives an Audi TTs. That seems to fit him pretty well, too. It's super fun to drive and we both love it. We road trip in it a fair amount, and tend to drive it when we dress up to go out because it's easier to get in and out of than the Jeep.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> invisible to cops


Funny you should mention this, the same family and friends mentioned above questioned (in joking) my choice of color for the car.

It's a Porsche, only one color will work, arrest me red! >




BTW, I have owned older Accords and Civic's, you can't kill them if you tried.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My car choice doesn't match my personality at all. I've had 3 econo-boxes, a SUV and a sports car. I sort of alternate between trying something new / more expensive, and next time deciding it wasn't worth and getting another econobox. 

Wife doesn't care at all what I drive. She has a car that she likes.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

OP - have you talked with your wife about it to see why she only wants that type of car? 

When I was married my wife chose her car and I chose mine. There wasn't much to discuss other than if/when we wanted to change cars and the budget we had for it. I currently drive a car that is immensely practical for my lifestyle. It's an old beater 4X4 and since I spend my free time doing outdoor activities, it makes a lot of sense. I don't particularly like it and would like a luxury coupe (which I can afford to buy), but those just aren't practical for my lifestyle. If a truck is what you need, then that's what you should get.


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

Bananapeel said:


> OP - have you talked with your wife about it to see why she only wants that type of car?


We did talk about it. She said that I should "drive a car that an intelligent, well-educated man would drive". I guess she believes that on average, the typical guy driving a truck is neither? My questioning didn't go there, but it's clearly a flawed idea. 

Also, I know from past discussions, the wife has a philosophy that "we get better over time, not worse". To her, this means when it comes time to get a different vehicle, I don't downgrade to a truck or even get into an older Porsche. She wants me in a newer car than what I had, that's comparably classy. 

We tend to take her car most places, even now when I have the 3-series. But I suppose when I have given her a ride in the past, it has mattered that I haven't pulled up in a rust bucket. Her maintaining a certain image could be a factor.



Bananapeel said:


> I currently drive a car that is immensely practical for my lifestyle. It's an old beater 4X4 and since I spend my free time doing outdoor activities, it makes a lot of sense. I don't particularly like it and would like a luxury coupe (which I can afford to buy), but those just aren't practical for my lifestyle. If a truck is what you need, then that's what you should get.


It's probably debatable if "I need" a truck, or a lot of other things for that matter. I just know the truck would be practical on the typical week, even if I'm not moving furniture, carting the dogs around, etc.


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

DustyDog said:


> Not sure I fully agree with one of your last comments. Nobody should be "forced" to do anything!!!!


Totally agree. But the wife is rather controlling, and long arguments can ensue when we don't agree over things that are important to her. I stand up for the things that really matter to me, but certainly not everything. That would be exhausting...

I try to pick battles worth fighting... this doesn't seem to be one of them. Other men on TAM likely would feel differently about the choice of their car. 

Strangely enough, I am uncompromising on certain car options, even if my wife disagrees. Example being transmission... I must have manual... I must. Can't have her driving my car! Stick shift is a great way to guarantee that, and it's fun! :grin2:


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

_anonymous_ said:


> To her, this means when it comes time to get a different vehicle, I don't downgrade to a truck or even get into an older Porsche.


You're in Texas, right? And your wife is talking about trucks in terms of "downgrading"??

Next thing you'll be telling us is that she doesn't like pizza.


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

GTdad said:


> You're in Texas, right? And your wife is talking about trucks in terms of "downgrading"??
> 
> Next thing you'll be telling us is that she doesn't like pizza.


Yep, we're in Texas all right; her statement is sacrilege in these parts. Trucks are about as good as it gets out here.

Everybody likes pizza, even my wife. She's as picky about it as they come though, and likes anchovies (eww...). 

For others reading, this bit about pizza is continuing from a separate thread (oddly on anal sex, not pizza).


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

_anonymous_ said:


> Does your car reflect in any way your wife's image of you? Budget impacts aside, would she be mad if you got a new vehicle that was very different than what you currently drive?
> 
> I'm in the market for a new car, and recently proposed to my wife that I get a truck (short bed, access cab) for practical reasons. I currently drive a 3-series coupe, and I'm constantly annoyed by the limited space when moving things, the possibility of damaging the interior, expensive parts, etc. Overall, a small truck seems more functional and economical.
> 
> ...


My will say as long as it does not look like a kids car she is fine with it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

God I hope so I have a Dodge Challenger. I got the one with the smaller engine because it was more practical, if you can say a muscle car is practical. It's fast enough. 

So my answer is yes, yes it does. >


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

sokillme said:


> God I hope so I have a Dodge Challenger. I got the one with the smaller engine because it was more practical, if you can say a muscle car is practical. It's fast enough.
> 
> So my answer is yes, yes it does. >




Ha I got one too but with the big engine. My wife says I look great in it, but not necessarily me.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

giddiot said:


> Ha I got one too but with the big engine. My wife says I look great in it, but not necessarily me.


What color? Mines white.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm the wife but I will answer this,

Yes it reflects him, expensive, high depreciation, flashy and unnecessary as he already has a driver with a separate company car. Nuf said


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

sokillme said:


> What color? Mines white.




Granite.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

giddiot said:


> Granite.


Ah nice. Any stripes? Granite with black stripes is always nice.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

sokillme said:


> Ah nice. Any stripes? Granite with black stripes is always nice.




Yeah it has the black striped down the sides. I wanted red but I got shot down by my wife. I love the thing. I have wanted one since I was in Middle school and the movie Vanishing Point came out. 

My wife traded her FJ in and got it for me for Father's Day. And after I took off quick one time and scared the crap out of her she is afraid to drive it.

I'm an old grey haired guy and everybody thinks I am the police. I get more coffee bought for me in the coffee drive through it's uncanny. I even had a local policeman buy it. And when I pull up behind people on the highway they move over and slow down. 

And of course all the local kids want to race me. I had this one kid circle the gas station waiting for me to come out, I completely ignore them. I will say that the car type that most often wants to challenge me are Toyota Priuses. How embarrassing.

My friend Alte Dame calls it my Muh-sheen with a NY accent, that's what the high schoolers called it when she was in High School. I love it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

giddiot said:


> Yeah it has the black striped down the sides. I wanted red but I got shot down by my wife. I love the thing. I have wanted one since I was in Middle school and the movie Vanishing Point came out.
> 
> My wife traded her FJ in and got it for me for Father's Day. And after I took off quick one time and scared the crap out of her she is afraid to drive it.
> 
> ...


Mine is afraid too. I am going to get flat white stripes on the side. Kind of like ghost stripes. Also looking into rocket booster rims. 

If I ever win the lotto I am getting a demon.


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

To answer the original question , yes it does.

I drive a Jaguar and a Saab cabrio: fast, goodlooking, rather luxurious, gas guzzlers. And not very practical (for trips with the kids, always her car ;-)).

Ex wife hated my taste in cars, for the same reasons. Especially my Peugeot 406 coupe; I called it my Ferrari for the poor.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Having grown up in a rural area, I associate driving a truck with a lifestyle that necessitates driving a truck, rather than as an indication of status, low or high. But, then, I grew up seeing a fair number of very wealthy men, and plenty of ladies as well, driving trucks of all types and vintages around their farms or around town. So, owning a truck if you do things that you need a truck for, just seems logical to me.
> 
> My SO drives a Jeep Wrangler. It fits him. And it fits our lifestyle and the things we like to do. He's a Jeep guy, and we're Jeep people. He also drives an Audi TTs. That seems to fit him pretty well, too. It's super fun to drive and we both love it. We road trip in it a fair amount, and tend to drive it when we dress up to go out because it's easier to get in and out of than the Jeep.


I grew up in a similar environment. I drive a late model GMC truck because I'm in the construction industry and I'm an outdoorsman. Practicality Trumps fashion. 

But I never once stopped to think what a woman wood think about what I drive. I figure if a gal was that superficial, to get her knickers in a twist over what I drive, then she's not a woman I want to be with anyway.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I have the opposite association... more the function over image (to a point).

My husband loves lurrrves cars. His car is his choice, balanced with practicality for our needs/lifestyle. He was going to swap out his current zippy number for a truck but decided to hold-off for the time being based on financials. He includes me with test drives and asks my opinion after he's narrowed it down to 2 or 3 choices. For him, a car is about practicality combined with the irrational/emotional decision. While he does have use for a truck now, he'll readily admit the one he's keen on is an emotional decision. 

The dream Aston Martin is the only vehicle that gets a firm, laughable, 'No' from me.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

_anonymous_ said:


> We did talk about it. She said that I should "drive a car that an intelligent, well-educated man would drive". I guess she believes that on average, the typical guy driving a truck is neither? My questioning didn't go there, but it's clearly a flawed idea.
> 
> Also, I know from past discussions, the wife has a philosophy that "we get better over time, not worse". To her, this means when it comes time to get a different vehicle, I don't downgrade to a truck or even get into an older Porsche. She wants me in a newer car than what I had, that's comparably classy.
> 
> ...


I know a lot of people that also think that way. People enjoy being around me and actively seek my involvement (i.e. I have high social status and approval already), so they don't care about the car I drive. Therefore, I don't see the need to keep up with the Jones's and I just drive what suits my lifestyle. If your wife feels differently then that's fine and understandable, but you can have the same social status with a truck. Now good truck costs as much or more than a luxury sedan and lots of professionals drive them.


----------



## ScottishGirl1998 (Dec 19, 2015)

I really couldn't care less what my husband drives, as long as I have my own car that is of my choosing that's all I care about. 

My husband currently drives a Ford Focus (rental) but wants to buy an old truck from the 1980s, which isn't my idea of a dream car and certainly isn't something I particularly want to be in let alone drive, but it's his choice. We are doing ongoing renovations to our house so a truck would be practical for that.

On the other hand though he is quite controlling about the cars I drive, insisting that it is as safe as possible and doesn't have any faults etc...


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

_anonymous_ said:


> Totally agree. But the wife is rather controlling, and long arguments can ensue when we don't agree over things that are important to her. I stand up for the things that really matter to me, but certainly not everything. That would be exhausting...
> 
> I try to pick battles worth fighting... this doesn't seem to be one of them. Other men on TAM likely would feel differently about the choice of their car.
> 
> Strangely enough, I am uncompromising on certain car options, even if my wife disagrees. Example being transmission... I must have manual... I must. Can't have her driving my car! Stick shift is a great way to guarantee that, and it's fun! :grin2:


I used to think that way, but as we got older, my wife realized that if she pushed hard enough, I'd wear out and became more controlling, not less. After all the reading of couples, personality, etc, I've done, I have concluded that a need to control is based on being a fear-based decision maker. If all one's decisions are in fear of something, then one MUST take action, no questions asked. Unfortunately, this is not a personality disorder that cures on its own. And it is considered a fairly extreme disorder.

Fear has a genuine purpose - to put us into "fight or flight" mode when confronted with imminent danger such as a bear ready to attack, or a car squirting out of a sidestreet. Because it's about "fight or flight" a fear response releases adrenaline (for immediate stimulation) and cortisol (to quickly metabolize sugar out of stored fats - the muscles will need them). If one does NOT in fact, take quick and vigorous physical action as a result of the fear response, the released sugars will re-absorb into belly fat and the cortisol will have a depressive effect on the immune system, and the adrenal glands, having produced what they now think is "too much" will begin to inhibit their reactivity - when needed. People who experience fear a lot, often appear low energy - it is these repeated chemical infusions that are then not used that cause this.

Keep an eye on this.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

ScottishGirl1998 said:


> On the other hand though he is quite controlling about the cars I drive, insisting that it is as safe as possible and doesn't have any faults etc...


Sounds like love to me!


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

I have 2... a boat of a Pontiac, (early 2000's) which I've messed with to make much faster than it appears, not that I use it much for that. It's fun and very comfortable to drive. My primary vehicle is a mid 00's F150, which is also very comfy to drive. Bought both used. Neither is very impressive at a glance, and is quite forgettable probably, but both will surprise you when you hop in. I like to think they reflect me well.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

_anonymous_ said:


> Does your car reflect in any way your wife's image of you? Budget impacts aside, would she be mad if you got a new vehicle that was very different than what you currently drive?
> 
> I'm in the market for a new car, and recently proposed to my wife that I get a truck (short bed, access cab) for practical reasons. I currently drive a 3-series coupe, and I'm constantly annoyed by the limited space when moving things, the possibility of damaging the interior, expensive parts, etc. Overall, a small truck seems more functional and economical.
> 
> ...


This is very surprising to hear. They actually did a poll a few years back, Forbes maybe?, on what type of driven vehicle women thought was sexiest and trucks won out even Over sports cars and luxury status cars. My GF is definitely in line with that and loves my truck and thinks it's very much "me".


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Wolf1974 said:


> This is very surprising to hear. They actually did a poll a few years back, Forbes maybe?, on what type of driven vehicle women thought was sexiest and trucks won out even Over sports cars and luxury status cars. My GF is definitely in line with that and loves my truck and thinks it's very much "me".



"image" and "sexy" aren't the same thing.

A German luxury car typically conveys an image of occidentalism (European style), a man who is "quietly competent" rather than bold and brash. A man who has supreme confidence and does not need to show off; women instinctively know that there will never be a money problem and any experience with him in the sack will be one to remember, but not brag about.

At least, that's the Hollywood theme about the topic.

Trucks have always been treated as the ride of the wild-haired irresponsible boy, typically southerner.

I have a truck...and a Euro-inspired sedan. What does that mean?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

DustyDog said:


> "image" and "sexy" aren't the same thing.
> 
> A German luxury car typically conveys an image of occidentalism (European style), a man who is "quietly competent" rather than bold and brash. A man who has supreme confidence and does not need to show off; women instinctively know that there will never be a money problem and any experience with him in the sack will be one to remember, but not brag about.
> 
> ...


Depends on the woman and where they are from. Might be a prevelant attitude in LA but in colorado on more than on occasion I have heard women refer to guys who drive luxury vehicles as snobby and conceited. Course no sterotype is fair. I'll take my truck over a Cadillac any day


----------

